# Looking for deer dogs in Brunswick/Darien Ga?



## Boomer93 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm looking for a Walker, Red tick, Blue Tick, or Red-bone coondawg puppy!!


----------



## Cutbait Robin (Feb 12, 2010)

You may want to run an ad in The Darien News... we have several coon hunters in the north end of the county who run dogs. I don't know any of them personally.

Robin


----------

